
Rhythm of breathing affects memory, fear - gagzilla
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2016/12/161207093034.htm
======
bemmu
"Researchers found that recall was better if the images were encountered
during inhalation."

So you should inhale when trying to remember something? Wondering how reliable
this study was.

